# Baby Browning



## Mr.jt (Mar 24, 2008)

I found a LNIB FN marked Baby Browning with what looks like a PSA serial #. It has the Browning grips, FN marked slide,PSA owners manual! What do you think.. I love the gun but how do you value it against the other Baby Brownings?


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I saw a pretty good one at a local gun store for $298.00 and I hesitated, too bad it was gone in a week. Don't wait, grab it.
J


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

I just saw one for $375, and I'm thinking I ought to buy it...it's an older one, but looks to be in great shape...have to look it over next week.

They are gems.

mark


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

Took my own advice, and bought the one in the LGS...Owner took $25 off the price, paid $350 for it. It's a US import, SN makes it 1965. Near perfect condition, not fired or carried much if at all. Has a very small spot on the left of the slide, but I think I can fix that...Took it apart, cleaned and lubed it. Came with 2 mags, too. Grips perfect. 

I must have 3 or 4 boxes of .25 around somewhere, so I might just shoot it next week...going to be far to hot most of this week...our first heat wave of 2013 and it's still spring. I don't like that.


Seller also has a Colt 1908 .25 that looks very nice, too...Might go back for that one later.

mark


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

dogngun said:


> Took my own advice, and bought the one in the LGS...Owner took $25 off the price, paid $350 for it. It's a US import, SN makes it 1965. Near perfect condition, not fired or carried much if at all. Has a very small spot on the left of the slide, but I think I can fix that...Took it apart, cleaned and lubed it. Came with 2 mags, too. Grips perfect.
> 
> I must have 3 or 4 boxes of .25 around somewhere, so I might just shoot it next week...going to be far to hot most of this week...our first heat wave of 2013 and it's still spring. I don't like that.
> 
> ...


Lucky man! That is a cool little pistol right there. Any pictures?:mrgreen:


----------

